# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ماز و قلم چی

## rezzanr

سلام من واقعا بین رتبه و تراز قلم چی و ماز گیج شدم و نمیدونم کدوم داره واقعیت منو نشون میده

قلم چی رتبم بین 5000 و 4000 هست و ترازم 6200  و ماز مثلا این ازمون رتبه کشوریم شد 100 و تراز 6600. درصورتی که قلم چی اعتبار سنجی داره و تقلبا هم کم شده. یه بار ماز بهتر میدم یه بار قلم چی. کسایی که پارسال بودین درصد و رتبتون به کدوم ازمون نزدیک تر بود؟

----------


## Parimah

> سلام من واقعا بین رتبه و تراز قلم چی و ماز گیج شدم و نمیدونم کدوم داره واقعیت منو نشون میده
> 
> قلم چی رتبم بین 5000 و 4000 هست و ترازم 6200  و ماز مثلا این ازمون رتبه کشوریم شد 100 و تراز 6600. درصورتی که قلم چی اعتبار سنجی داره و تقلبا هم کم شده. یه بار ماز بهتر میدم یه بار قلم چی. کسایی که پارسال بودین درصد و رتبتون به کدوم ازمون نزدیک تر بود؟


درسته با حضوری شدن قلمچی تقلب کمی ( به نسبت کمی ) کاهش پیدا کرده ولی شهر من و استان های شمال چون میزان همگیری ویروس کرونا زیاد شده آزمون مجازیه و راحت چندتا کانال هست که کلید پخش میکنند و مثل رفیقم 10 کشوری میشی 

اگه نظر منو بخوای ماز سطح آماریش پایین تره نزدیکتره به کنکور 

ولی تراز های قلمچی حداقل 2000 تایی اختلاف داره با چیزی که واقعا هستی :/

----------


## aminlmnop

> سلام من واقعا بین رتبه و تراز قلم چی و ماز گیج شدم و نمیدونم کدوم داره واقعیت منو نشون میده
> 
> قلم چی رتبم بین 5000 و 4000 هست و ترازم 6200  و ماز مثلا این ازمون رتبه کشوریم شد 100 و تراز 6600. درصورتی که قلم چی اعتبار سنجی داره و تقلبا هم کم شده. یه بار ماز بهتر میدم یه بار قلم چی. کسایی که پارسال بودین درصد و رتبتون به کدوم ازمون نزدیک تر بود؟


کی میگه تقلب تو قلمچی کم شده ؟ نسبت به یکی دوسال گذشته که اوناهم مجازی بودن حتی دو برابر شده . اعتبار سنجی واسه همه یجوره و اون کانالایی که کلید آزمون رو میذارن سر 10 تا سوال اعتبار که افلیج نمیشن . اونرو هم میذارن . من میخواستم تو یه تاپیک جدا میزان تقلب های قلمچی ، اینکه چطور بفهمیم کیا تقلب کردن و تراز واقعی رو چطور حساب کنیم و ... رو بگم اما متاسفانه هنوز وقت نکردم. تو در نظر بگیری کسی که تقلب میکنه چون میدونه اگه عین کلید رو بزنه ترازی بدست میاره که عینشو خیلیای دیگه دارن پس یکم اون رو تغییر میده و اینطور میشه بعضیا فک میکنن شاید تقلب ها کمتر شده . تو آزمون 24 دی که نگاه کردم یه تعداد زیادی با اختصاصی های کمی متفاوت و نزدیک به هم همگی عمومی رو عینا شده بودن 193 کشور. اگه نظر شخصیمو بگم بالای 70 درصد امسال تو قلمچی تقلب میکنن و طبعا ماز چون سوالاش پخش نمیشه و همه قوی ها توش شرکت میکنن اعتبار خوبی داره. ولی رتبه 100 کشوری ماز بازم در حد 4 5 هزار قلمچی نباید بشه و احتمالا عملکرد خودت تفاوت کرده.

----------


## rezzanr

نمیدونم والا شاید بخاطر اینکه شبش خوابم کم بود و دیر خوابیدم و خوابم نسبت به ازمون روز قبل که ماز بود کافی نبود  غلطام زیاد شد. چون اصلا در حد انتظارم نبود ازمون امروزش

----------

